# so much for the healthier lifestyle...



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

lol like most people around new years I made a decision to get back on track with a healthy lifestyle...Im doing "okay" but today Ive had crazy cravings for chocolate/sugar and now FRIED PICKLES! Of all things.... Grrr. 
I don't know what im gonna do... :shock:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

have you thought about seeing a psychiatrist ????....FRIED PICKLES?????????
or maybe the ob/gyn...lol
we all go back on resolutions now and then..the only one i was ever really successful at keeping was in 2000.....i quit smoking...still going strong...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't give up or give in. Most people who join a gym or diet in January drop out by Valentines day, don't. Its not all or nothing. Don't deprive yourself, just moderate your consumption. Have a taste, not a whole cake. I'm down 20 pounds since September, but I have a long way to go. Be "bad" once a week instead of every day. Every little bit helps. Hang in there.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Fried Pickles are also known as Frickles. Oh yeah they are to die for! My sister ordered them at a restaurant called Cheeseburger in Paradise when I visited my sister down in Lexington Park, Maryland. Now you got me wishing for them.... LOL!!!


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Lol Loha...Good job quitting smoking! congrats! Thats the same yr my mum quit ...
thanks emc! I didnt give in thankfully and today is a new day, so far it seems I slept my craving away lol. We def need new groceries, I think thats the problem, we have nothing left to eat esp anything healthyish. 
Ice- they are sooo good, I have them once every few months at one of our local resturaunts


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

you need to try and cull your cravings, i stopped about 3 1/2 years ago and you do start enjoying your food, part of it is giving your hands something to do


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

As long as you aren't craving ice cream WITH those pickles, I guess you're okay.

Frickles, eh? Never heard of them. Must be a yankee thing. I think I would like to try them, though.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Keep going mate, last year i said i was going to get fit and build muscle (not that i was fat) And now im fit (ish) And have a nice lump of arm muscle ;-)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually fried pickles are a southern thing..have seen it on the food channel a bunch of times.....google it...
my arm lumps are now facing the opposite direction of what they used to..my six pack is now a keg..


----------

